# Is pressure treated wood safe to chew?



## whaleyk98 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have some leftover boards from a project and was thinking of throwing them in my cages for chew toys...are they safe?


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 7, 2010)

There's mixed opinions on it, but I would say no. Pressure Treated lumber used to contain quite a lot of CCA, which contains arsenic. While they've changed the chemicals used in pressure treatment, its safety to small animals that chew is still of a questionable integrity.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 7, 2010)

Better to play it safe and not let your bun chew it.

I found this one article about the move to ACQ, but I'm not sure if it applies across the board (no pun intended ).

http://woodworking.about.com/od/safetyfirst/p/SafeACQLumber.htm


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 7, 2010)

ok, thanks guys. I would rather be safe than sorry and just nix the boards.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 7, 2010)

the only wood my bunnies get is cuttings from our apple tree. Any pressure treated wood is treated with chemical to suppress mold and mildew and insects, so, generally it is poisonous.


----------

